
Experimental realization of Feynman's ratchet - sohkamyung
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1367-2630/aae71f/meta
======
sohkamyung
For those interested in a (easier to read) write up, see [1]

[1] [https://physicsworld.com/a/feynmans-ratchet-is-built-at-
last...](https://physicsworld.com/a/feynmans-ratchet-is-built-at-last-
using-19-optical-tweezers/)

------
dTal
>Although the device has a very low efficiency, its creators believe it could
have a number of applications, such as providing a better understanding of
molecular motors that drive living cells.

Feynman always scoffed at the inevitable journalistic grab for 'applications'
even in the realms of the purest of fields, and this feel like a rather ironic
treatment - the 'application' is merely understanding! It's not an application
- it's the entire point of the exercise!

~~~
lupire
Scientific tools such as microscopes are an application of the scientific
theories that govern their operation.

